# Short Ram



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

I"m looking to put a short ram intake on my car i would go true cold air or even injen "cold air" but i want my car to be driveable in the rain and not have to worry about water locking my motor...whats a good company to look for?


----------



## Cdg2125 (Sep 23, 2006)

OK first, You dont need to worry about water getting in the during rain. I believe it to be that 100% of the people I have talked to do not experience any type of problem running CAI in the rain. Second, using an Injen you will not get water in the intake anyways since the injen stays on the inside of the engine bay. Get a bomz from ebay with the longer pipe to cut through the fender wall. The filter will be safe inside there and it wont pick up water like you think.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

lol...Injen...nothing like really hot radiator air being sucked into the intake.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

haha but i mean do they make a short ram intake for a 99 se? thats what i am asking


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I have some generic brand warm-air intake. It sits just behind the battery close to the strut in the engine bay.

I use the stock resonator box but have a 4" adapter and a cone filter on the end.
Cost me about $45 total.

The cone filter, I ordered from S&B engineering. My cone filter has the 4"inlet and I got it shipped for ~$26...horribly cheap and it is equal to K&N.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

i'm not sure if i follow can you post a picture?


----------



## Cdg2125 (Sep 23, 2006)

There's a pipe that comes off the MAF instead of the box, and the filter attaches to that. It's open in the engine bay so it's a WAI. Why do you think that you're filter is equal to k&n?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Cdg2125 said:


> There's a pipe that comes off the MAF instead of the box, and the filter attaches to that. It's open in the engine bay so it's a WAI. Why do you think that you're filter is equal to k&n?


Because...
Both K&N and S&B test their own products (in-house) to meet ISO 5011 standards.
Both use the same filtration method.

Two reasons I prefer S&B.
Cost
Never had a problem with availability


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

so pretty much i can take off the box and replace it with a filter and it works?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, you need an adapter as well as the filter.

Like this:
eBay Motors: 87-94 95-99 Nissan Maxima Air Intake MAF Filter Adapter (item 140036460116 end time Oct-06-06 16:00:16 PDT)


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

Dont hate but me and my friend ghetto rigged the intake...he owns a 95 se 5 speed and so he has a lil know it how but we shoved the maf into the cone and clamped it down so only air can come in through the cone filter but thanks alot jeff i just bought the adaptor and it should be here next week sometime so it will be less likely to f*** up 
jeff your a life saver :newbie: :newbie:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Ghetto-rigged to the max...no pun intended.

Seriously though, I wouldn't trust the connection from the MAF directly to the filter. 
haha


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

yea thats why as soon as i read your post i ordered the adaptor i wasnt sure where to get one but now its on its way bought friday should be here tuesday or wedensday hopefully!!!
it sounds real nasty though and its loud!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah...any kind of open ended filter will give you a much louder 'growl'. WAI or CAI.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

would you think that it would give me an extra few hp or what once i get the adaptor on there??? i dont expect much i just did it to get the growl and let people know hey i'm passing you...i've surprised alot of people around my area with having a 5 speed maxima most people just assume its automatic until they hear my shift now


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Opening up the filter box gives you a little bit of hp...whether you drill holes in the stock airbox or put a wai/cai filter on it. The stock airbox doesn't allow the maximum amount of air so hp suffers a little.

I have never seen more than a 2-3hp gain though...so don't expect turbo-like gains.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

oh no i wasnt haha i was expecting max like 5 hp gain if that haha..but yea i got the adaptor today and now its on...also i changed the front nissan emblem...i had the gold trim emblem on there and like i said i have a friend with a 95 se and he went cefiero headlights so trashed his old grill and i took the silver emblem...
with the adaptor its alot cleaner sounding 
thanks Jeff!


----------



## Cdg2125 (Sep 23, 2006)

You will gain a some upper hp from the wai. You'll lose low end.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

well most of the power is in the higher rpms so i'm benfitting right :-D


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

4th gens NEED more power in the upper rpms. If you look at any stock 4th gen dyno you will see a SHARP drop off of power after 5k or so.

The only reason Maximas feel 'peppy' on the highway at 70-80 is because of the lower gearing in 4th/5th gear.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

I very much so love the "peppiness" tho and along with the growl the intake provided it puts a smile on my face everytime i get on it


----------

